# Lizards > Chameleons >  getting my first Chameleon!   some questions please.

## Roguehk

I ordered the Zoo Med Laboratories REPTIBREEZE CHAMELEON KIT which comes a 31.25L x 9W x 17H screen cage.  Is this enough for an adult Chemeleon?   I'm ordering a Vailed adult from underground reptiles that is about 12" + long in the future.  I asked if they had any that were very tame and was told they did.     Any good private breeders out there?  I can't seem to find any in the US when looking on google. I'm not totally sold on underground reptiles.   is it a pet shop?


I want to get a misting system but my concern is what happens to the water at the bottom of the screen cage?   What is the best misting system I can get?    Right now I'm looking at the Exo Reptile Rainfall System Terrarium Misting RS400.    I keep my home in the summer time around 72-75 I'm assuming I will have to get a 100 watt plus bulb to replace the one that came in the kit.  

Do they make cage stands?


thanks everyone!!!!

----------


## redshepherd

For where to get a veiled chameleon and where to find good breeders, you should check out faunaclassifieds.com

http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/foru...splay.php?f=51

As usual, be sure to check the seller's ratings and reviews before buying though! 

You can also check underground reptile's reviews on faunaclassified in the BOI section.

----------


## fndjason4

Check out chameleonforums.com. Lot of good advice/tips and people who can answer your questions. I always kept snakes but my girlfriend decided she wanted a chameleon and this site helped me so much getting started.

----------

_danielwilu2525_ (06-09-2016)

----------


## Ba11er

kingsnake like faunaclassified will also have breeders listed and chameleons for sale as well. Dont know about any of the equipment but the chameleon fourm sounds like a good place to ask around. Good luck !

----------


## bks2100

> I ordered the Zoo Med Laboratories REPTIBREEZE CHAMELEON KIT which comes a 31.25L x 9W x 17H screen cage.  Is this enough for an adult Chemeleon?   I'm ordering a Vailed adult from underground reptiles that is about 12" + long in the future.  I asked if they had any that were very tame and was told they did.     Any good private breeders out there?  I can't seem to find any in the US when looking on google. I'm not totally sold on underground reptiles.   is it a pet shop?
> 
> 
> I want to get a misting system but my concern is what happens to the water at the bottom of the screen cage?   What is the best misting system I can get?    Right now I'm looking at the Exo Reptile Rainfall System Terrarium Misting RS400.    I keep my home in the summer time around 72-75 I'm assuming I will have to get a 100 watt plus bulb to replace the one that came in the kit.  
> 
> Do they make cage stands?
> 
> 
> thanks everyone!!!!


That cage won't be big enough for an adult.  I have panthers and two are 1-2 months old and in cages that are 18x12x20, they'll have to be moved up around 6 months old and they'll be much smaller than 12" when they're that size.  Think of it this way, your chameleon will be 12" long (that's usually nose to vent, so not including tail), and you're looking at a cage that he can't even fully turn one way (the 9" depth), he can't climb vertically at all (taill would have to be curled up all the way to do that) and if he spread out as much as he could he'd only have 6" on both sides.  That definitely isn't enough room for him to move, let alone hunt.  The MINIMUM I've seen for adult veileds is 24x24x36.  I have no clue about veiled breeders.  

In terms of misting systems, both are good.  The exoterra I don't like as much, but it's about 80 bucks compared to 130.  Both have their pros and cons though.  

Exoterra monsoon rs400 pros: compact unit, comes with two nozzles & way cheaper.  Cons: only 2.5 gallon reservoir, timer & pump are all together and sits on top of reservoir
Mistking starter pros: really nice and powerful pump (if you wanted to add more chameleons or other nozzles), timer is either separate or has a long cord so you can do everything without crawling under the table/stand, reservoir is separate so it can be any size or shape.  Cons: expensive, only has one nozzle, you have to buy a bucket as well for a reservoir and drill a hole to put the bulkhead in.

For you, I'd say exoterra is better.  I have 4 nozzles on each of my mistking systems and they almost a gallon a day.  They run about 8-10 minutes a day too but spread out so there are frequent went and dry times.  We use paper towels on the bottom of the cages, usually like 4 layers and every week we change them.  They stay pretty damp but we've never had mold or anything growing, it helps to keep some humidity throughout the day and we never have problems with them shedding.  If we did have some flooding it wouldn't be an issue though, I'd just get those trays that slide into exoterra screen terrariums, Josh's frogs calls them screen cage tray inserts.  You can put whatever substrate you want in there and it'll hold that water until you can dump it out, but I've never had that problem.  There's really no reason for you to get the mistking unless you wanted to breed them later on or had the money to burn.  Even if you wanted to breed having a backup mist system for one cage could come in handy.  But with 80 bucks you can get the monsoon and you'd have everything you need (including 2 nozzles to make sure an adults cage gets enough water), as opposed to maybe 155 for the mistking (system plus bucket for reservoir and extra nozzle).

My house is the same temp as yours in summer and I have 100w for adult males, you have to double check what you'd need to get the temps right for veileds though, I'm 99% sure that panthers need hotter temps so you might be fine with a 60w, check though and don't take my word for it here.

I've seen cage stands for the reptibreeze type cages, but for the price I'd rather just look around for some used furniture that I could just sand and paint (maybe waterproof).

----------

